# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  kush mund te me ndimoj

## damiano.saliasi

Kush mund te me ndihmj me nje problem nese ka mundesi.
Kam hapur nje web tek 000webhost .com dhe kam instalu wordpress 3.4
Aty kam intstaluar themen Boxoffice.Prej kesaj faqes www.web2feel.com/boxoffice
Cdo gje eshte ne rregul vec nuk me shfaq fotot e filmave kur i postoj .
A ka njeri qe mund te me ndihmoj ju lutem.
Nese ka te kontaktoj ne inbox me mua ketu www.facebook.com/albanian.movie.9

Ju lutem ju lutem ju lutem.
ja dhe faqja. www.mosfli.vacau.com

----------


## user010

Nuk jam marrë fare me wordpress vetëm nga eksperienca ne debuging mbase këto më poshtë ndihmojnë..

1. P.sh kjo foto punon në rregull 'http://mosfli.vacau.com/wp-content/uploads/Fast-And-Furious.jpg'


2. Tani ti për arsyet e tua ke nevojë ta japësh url kështu "http://mosfli.vacau.com/wp-content/theme.... etj.... amp;w=180&amp;zc=1"

3. Okay.. por kur ndjek (follow) këtë url që jap tek pika 2 më lart shfaqen gabime ja një pjesë e vogël e gabimeve



```
<b>Warning</b>:  realpath() [<a href='function.realpath'>function.realpath</a>]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/usr/local/apache/htdocs) is not within the allowed path(s): (/home/:/usr/lib/php:/tmp) in <b>/home/a7525318/public_html/wp-content/themes/Boxoffice/timthumb.php
```


4. Si konkluzion mendimi tim është se duhet të shikosh rithmisjet (settings) për basedir.. që mos të të lodh lexo këtë artikull.. po nuk e kupton pyet prapë..

por të dish se ajo që të shkakton gabimin duket tek këto error messages më sipër.

Me që nuk duket mirë më sipër shikoi gabimet këtu

tek kjo faqe

Ky është një tjetër artikull për problemin tënd, pra si të konfigurosh httpd.conf për të hequr restrictions të cilat të shkaktojnë problem.

----------

